
Why Microsoft Word Must Die (2013) - thg
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2013/10/why-microsoft-word-must-die.html
======
ColinWright
The discussion from 4 years ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6537471](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6537471)

That's closed, of course, so if you have anything to add then you'll need to
do it here.

There were also 4 comments here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9607650](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9607650)

And a sterile submission here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10502949](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10502949)

